# Final series of questions before Ground Control install



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm likely going to install my GC coilovers this weekend. NPM uses the duct-tape and silicon method, which if you ask me, seems messy (and you have to wait for it to dry), and "ghetto."

I saw on a Miata site that one person used heater hose.

The kit came with o-rings that go between the strut housing and the coilover sleeve. Should these o-rings be sufficient, or do any of you suggest one of the other methods?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

wwiifanatic said:


> I'm likely going to install my GC coilovers this weekend. NPM uses the duct-tape and silicon method, which if you ask me, seems messy (and you have to wait for it to dry), and "ghetto."
> 
> I saw on a Miata site that one person used heater hose.
> 
> The kit came with o-rings that go between the strut housing and the coilover sleeve. Should these o-rings be sufficient, or do any of you suggest one of the other methods?


My understanding of the kit is that the o-rings are not tight enough a fit and aren't firm enough to keep the sleeves from moving and making noise. The people I know who had ground controls had the rubber rings, then moved to the duct tape and silicone sealant method after seeing it on NPM. The dampers made a lot less noise after that.

In terms of alternatives, heater hose might be a bit too soft. If you can get a really thick fuel hose, you could use that. Otherwise, you can look into having something bent by your local machine shop (not sure of the proper materials or cost on that last one though).


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

"Ghetto" ouch... nothing ghetto about it.. especially if you want them quite. Ghetto would be using heater hose and having it sliding up and down. You can use the rubber O rings, but you will get annoying clunking sounds all the time.


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks, guys. That's what I needed to know.


----------

